# Genie PiP question



## joerod1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Searched and could not find clarification. Called DirecTV and after being put on hold for 10 minutes still didn't have an answer. Here's the question:

Can the PiP function be used with a recorded program from your list and Live TV or do both sources have to be Live TV? Thanks in advance.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

2 live shows
2 recorded shows
1 of each


----------



## joerod1 (Apr 7, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> 2 live shows
> 2 recorded shows
> 1 of each


So if I put one in our bedroom my Wife could fall asleep listening to one of her recorded shows (like Snapped) and I could watch a live game at the same time?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Yes, that would qualify as 1 of each.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Also note that audio only comes from the "main" channel


----------



## joerod1 (Apr 7, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> Yes, that would qualify as 1 of each.


Thanks. We both appreciate it. 

Last question I promise. Does that go for both the 34 and 44 model? Much appreciated.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Yes.


----------



## joerod1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Cool deal! Now I definitely want two, one for our bedroom and one for the theater for sports (football).


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Currently you can't have two Genies.

If you settle for a regular DVR. The Genie can only play local recordings in PIP mode.


----------



## joerod1 (Apr 7, 2007)

I have them bringing two out on a work order. I have been with them since 1991. I told them I needed two. Dine deal.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

I have the HR34 and I'm glad to have PIP again. You will enjoy your Genie with PIP, but one thing to be aware of. If you ever had it with your cable company, you probably had at least 4 dedicated PIP buttons on your remote. On the DIRECTV remote, the only dedicated button is PIP Swap. Everything else requires multiple button pushes to do, such as PIP On/Off, PIP Move & PIP Size. And there is no PIP Channel Up & Down or PIP sound, as was mentioned.

And one other caveat, you can't use PIP while playing a remote recoding. It will turn PIP off when you start watching it.


----------



## joerod1 (Apr 7, 2007)

I have a 32 multiswitch with 6 DVRs and one HD Receiver. Now I have two Genies.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

joerod1 said:


> I have a 32 multiswitch with 6 DVRs and one HD Receiver. Now I have two Genies.


This is what I call "overkill" :lol:


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

RACJ2 said:


> I have the HR34 and I'm glad to have PIP again. You will enjoy your Genie with PIP, but one thing to be aware of. If you ever had it with your cable company, you probably had at least 4 dedicated PIP buttons on your remote. On the DIRECTV remote, the only dedicated button is PIP Swap. Everything else requires multiple button pushes to do, such as PIP On/Off, PIP Move & PIP Size. And there is no PIP Channel Up & Down or PIP sound, as was mentioned.
> 
> And one other caveat, you can't use PIP while playing a remote recoding. It will turn PIP off when you start watching it.


As you and I have said before, they really need to fix this. Either make the "dash" button a toggle or make a press and hold "down arrow" button to turn it on/off. We have press and hold for other things, slow motion and input (on the new remotes) so I don't see why it wouldn't work.



joerod1 said:


> I have them bringing two out on a work order. I have been with them since 1991. I told them I needed two. Dine deal.


Not sure how you've been with them since 1991, D* has only been in business since 1994.



joerod1 said:


> I have a 32 multiswitch with 6 DVRs and one HD Receiver. Now I have two Genies.


Not sure how you got two Genies, they only allow one per account.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

TheRatPatrol said:


> As you and I have said before, they really need to fix this. Either make the "dash" button a toggle or make a press and hold "down arrow" button to turn it on/off. We have press and hold for other things, slow motion and input (on the new remotes) so I don't see why it wouldn't work.
> 
> Not sure how you've been with them since 1991, D* has only been in business since 1994.
> 
> Not sure how you got two Genies, they only allow one per account.


Fact checking is awesome!!!! :righton:


----------

